# BlackIrish Pix



## BlackIrish

I want to be just like Neige when I grow up, so here's mine.

Pic from last spring.
Two have moved on and Frankenstein, back right, is parked with an uncertain future.


----------



## BlackIrish

Shop never looked so good.
Of course ,this is last season.


----------



## scott3430

Nice! What size shop is that? Looks like my dream shop.


----------



## allseasons87

Nice shop!


----------



## trustyrusty

All looks good except no snow. These fleet pics would all look better if we could only see from the hubs up.


----------



## BlackIrish

Has anyone figured out uploading Ip5 pics to the forum ?


----------



## BlackIrish

I'll find some hubs up.

Shop is 50x100 and full to the tixx.

I hate it when this happens.


----------



## ConnorExum

what type of plow is on the Jeep's???


----------



## BlackIrish

I try to keep the snow in front of me.


----------



## BlackIrish

4 out of 5 jeeps have Homesteaders, be it Fisher or Western.
One Myers.


----------



## ConnorExum

BlackIrish;1567762 said:


> 4 out of 5 jeeps have Homesteaders, be it Fisher or Western.
> One Myers.


I wouldn't think you would want to use a truck like a jeep in commercial applications.


----------



## Mark13

ConnorExum;1567765 said:


> I wouldn't think you would want to use a truck like a jeep in commercial applications.


Put one in a small lot or driveways and I bet they would be pretty ideal.


----------



## ConnorExum

Mark13;1567773 said:


> Put one in a small lot or driveways and I bet they would be pretty ideal.


Jeeps just don't seem that tough for the rigors of commercial works,


----------



## Mark13

ConnorExum;1567774 said:


> Jeeps just don't seem that tough for the rigors of commercial works,


Quite a few guys on here run them with good results. I believe one guy even has a 7.6 or 8.2 Boss V on a wrangler.


----------



## ConnorExum

Mark13;1567786 said:


> Quite a few guys on here run them with good results. I believe one guy even has a 7.6 or 8.2 Boss V on a wrangler.


I'm sure you can use them. But the front ends of Jeeps are not exactly all that tough.


----------



## scott3430

BlackIrish;1567754 said:


> I'll find some hubs up.
> 
> Shop is 50x100 and full to the tixx.
> 
> I hate it when this happens.


Yep that is a dream shop, awesome! What repair are you doing to have to pull the cab on the truck?


----------



## BlackIrish

ConnorExum;1567774 said:


> Jeeps just don't seem that tough for the rigors of commercial works,


Jeep sites are more resi than commercial, most of my area managers are in them.
Fit just about anywhere and way quicker than a two speed SS.
Clutches are an issue but whatcha gonna do.


----------



## ConnorExum

BlackIrish;1567970 said:


> Jeep sites are more resi than commercial, most of my area managers are in them.
> Fit just about anywhere and way quicker than a two speed SS.
> Clutches are an issue but whatcha gonna do.


Still, you're doing a lot of residential units with these trucks. Not just one house, but maybe what 20-30 houses? And how much snow can the jeep really handle when it is pushing?


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Do a driveway with that. I dare you.

And go talk to the plowmeister, he has a Fisher 7.6 RD(HD) on one TJ and a 7.6 Boss V on another TJ.

I have 2 7.6 RDs and his jeep holds it better than my 1/2 ton Chevy.


----------



## JD Dave

ConnorExum;1567982 said:


> Still, you're doing a lot of residential units with these trucks. Not just one house, but maybe what 20-30 houses? And how much snow can the jeep really handle when it is pushing?


Do you honeslty think he'd have 5 of them if they weren't efficient? Use your head a little. Also I'm guessing his route is a lot more then 20-30 houses. Nice pics. BTW


----------



## BlackIrish

ConnorExum;1567982 said:


> Still, you're doing a lot of residential units with these trucks. Not just one house, but maybe what 20-30 houses? And how much snow can the jeep really handle when it is pushing?


Plowing with the storm they do fine.
We got slammed with a ton of white just before and thru the holidays.
Heavy wet snow, blowers clogging nonstop.
Jeeps struggled but got it done.
Jeeps are extremely handy on day after recalls, they fit everywhere.


----------



## BlackIrish

F550 was supposed to be a dedicated salt truck.
Plan worked well until another couple of 4x4's got abused by drivers.
Ended up going to shop to install a plow on a Saturday night before second big dump.
Now she's a battle tank.


----------



## BlackIrish

Battle Tank ready to rock.


----------



## ryde307

Looks good. I like the jeeps and the 550. We have plows on both of ours but they are mainly for salt.


----------



## WIPensFan

Man, some guys will take a picture of anything! 

Equipment looks good BlackIrish, why all the box sides on the plows?


----------



## BlackIrish

WIPensFan;1568126 said:


> Man, some guys will take a picture of anything!
> 
> Equipment looks good BlackIrish, why all the box sides on the plows?


To push more snow silly.
Just about every straight blade I own has side plates.
Works for me.


----------



## dfd9

Third time is a charm?

Jeeps=good


----------



## Triple L

What is your legal payload with the hook and salter? I bet not much more then 3.5 yards...


----------



## BlackIrish

Other than a SS nothing else fits, half? of Ottawa has silly stuff like this.

And yes, this is where the cust wanted the snow piled since he has no front lawn.

The lone Myers.

We equiped another jeep with a swing away tailgate salter.

Have a salter for a toolcat but it's never been needed.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1568042 said:


> Do you honeslty think he'd have 5 of them if they weren't efficient? Use your head a little. Also I'm guessing his route is a lot more then 20-30 houses. Nice pics. BTW





Triple L;1568232 said:


> What is your legal payload with the hook and salter? I bet not much more then 3.5 yards...


Did you 2 switch computers today.....
Nice pix


----------



## BlackIrish

Triple L;1568232 said:


> What is your legal payload with the hook and salter? I bet not much more then 3.5 yards...


Working for MTO on the side are we ? lol

To fill 1.5 yds.

2 yds is a mountain of a load.


----------



## BlackIrish

ConnorExum;1567787 said:


> I'm sure you can use them. But the front ends of Jeeps are not exactly all that tough.


We beef up the front ends and usually end up plating the frame above the front axle.

I usually get 5 seasons out of them before they die.

Strip it for gear and build another one.

Dirt cheap compared to SS.


----------



## ConnorExum

BlackIrish;1568256 said:


> We beef up the front ends and usually end up plating the frame above the front axle.
> 
> I usually get 5 seasons out of them before they die.
> 
> Strip it for gear and build another one.
> 
> Dirt cheap compared to SS.


I'm guessing the SS is Skid Steer? And now we have the reason simply more Cost effective.

5 seasons- wow that is a lot of time in the snow. You complained about the clutches being an issue-- so why not purchase the automatic jeeps? Wouldn't that make your operation easier?


----------



## BlackIrish

Works out to be about 150 hrs a season, not a ton by a long shot.

Clutches are a lot cheaper than trannys.


----------



## ConnorExum

BlackIrish;1568295 said:


> Works out to be about 150 hrs a season, not a ton by a long shot.
> 
> Clutches are a lot cheaper than trannys.


So the automatic transmission on the Jeep won't handle the punishment or is it the driving style?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Blackirish your a kijiji hound. I've seen alot of your stuff. Either you bought it up or were selling some things. 
Looks like a great gig you got going there.


----------



## BlackIrish

My personal opinion is that older automatic jeeps, 97-02, the transmission wouldn't stand up 
to what we do with them.
Had an old 76 jeep with a 304 V8 and auto !! tranny. The only auto jeep I've ever owned.
Couldn't kill it or blow the tranny. Body rotted away.
I'm sure driving style has a lot to do with it.
But I can't drive everything myself so.......we end up replacing expensive, break to much stuff, drivers.


----------



## BlackIrish

MIDTOWNPC;1568386 said:


> Blackirish your a kijiji hound. I've seen alot of your stuff. Either you bought it up or were selling some things.
> Looks like a great gig you got going there.


Very guilty of that.

Thx


----------



## gallihersnow

You have an awesome operation BlackIrish! I really like that 550 hooklift.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Sweet operation, I have been tossing the idea around of putting a plow on my wrangler, it would work awesome in the Condo we do with all the tight spots.


----------



## DeVries

We have a Jeep with a front and back blade. For condo drives you can't beat it.

Nice looking stuff Irish, have you sold the toolcat yet?


----------



## dfd9

BlackIrish;1568482 said:


> My personal opinion is that older automatic jeeps, 97-02, the transmission wouldn't stand up
> to what we do with them.
> Had an old 76 jeep with a 304 V8 and auto !! tranny. The only auto jeep I've ever owned.
> Couldn't kill it or blow the tranny. Body rotted away.
> I'm sure driving style has a lot to do with it.
> But I can't drive everything myself so.......we end up replacing expensive, break to much stuff, drivers.


Well, I managed to keep one post in this thread, so here goes.

I had a '95 that granted, we used mainly for sidewalks, but never had an issue with the auto. we loaded the crap out of that thing between the front blade and around 750# of bagged salt, plus a platform off the hitch that held shovels\spreader\snowblower.


----------



## Neige

Hey Paul thanks for the laugh yesterday, maybe we should post pictures of some of our woes.


----------



## BlackIrish

http://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0EnA7jBoY9O43HTBae97HA/videos

Quick vid after tweaking 09 F350.

Sounds like a jet and pulls like a bear.

Night and day difference with the truck.


----------



## BlackIrish

Can't wait to get this back out this spring.


----------



## BlackIrish

Neige;1568790 said:


> Hey Paul thanks for the laugh yesterday, maybe we should post pictures of some of our woes.


Your on !

But I betcha we have a boatload each lol


----------



## TremblaySNOW

Looking good Paul, hows this winter goin? the first storm was heavy as hell A....
P.S I hate Blue tractors  lol

but not the light blue one's of course


----------



## Grassman09

BlackIrish;1568867 said:


> Can't wait to get this back out this spring.


Sounds like my 02 GMC 2500 at the moment lol


----------



## BlackIrish

DeVries;1568626 said:


> We have a Jeep with a front and back blade. For condo drives you can't beat it.
> 
> Nice looking stuff Irish, have you sold the toolcat yet?


Not yet :-(

The 05 blew a fuel pump and the 08 blew a turbo.

Took the turbo off the 05 and got the 08 running again.

Waiting for two turbos to be delivered so we can fix the 05.

Twin Turbo Toolcat will be fassst.


----------



## BlackIrish

TremblaySNOW;1568906 said:


> Looking good Paul, hows this winter goin? the first storm was heavy as hell A....
> P.S I hate Blue tractors  lol
> 
> but not the light blue one's of course


First storm was a bummer.

Very wet & very heavy, lots of equipment breakage.

Thank god service truck worked out perfect, 90% got fixed in the field and guys were able to continue plowing.

Everything is fixed,plowed up, fueled and routes in machines.

Ready for this weekend.

Hope all is well with you.


----------



## scott3430

Your 09 F350 sounds awesome in the vid, what exhaust are running? Thanks!


----------



## 2COR517

dfd9;1568643 said:


> Well, I managed to keep one post in this thread, so here goes.


Doing better than me.....

Nice looking stuff there Irish....


----------



## theguynextdoor

You said you put a plow on the F550 before the storm. You posted pics of 2 different silver 550 trucks though.


----------



## Triple L

BlackIrish;1568861 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0EnA7jBoY9O43HTBae97HA/videos
> 
> Quick vid after tweaking 09 F350.
> 
> Sounds like a jet and pulls like a bear.
> 
> Night and day difference with the truck.


I like your style, my '12 only had 3000 km's on it before it was doing the same thing haha


----------



## BlackIrish

scott3430;1568999 said:


> Your 09 F350 sounds awesome in the vid, what exhaust are running? Thanks!


Stock with a few tweaks.


----------



## BlackIrish

Triple L;1569062 said:


> I like your style, my '12 only had 3000 km's on it before it was doing the same thing haha


Braver than me, I waited 3 yrs.
Wish I hadn't.


----------



## BlackIrish

theguynextdoor;1569024 said:


> You said you put a plow on the F550 before the storm. You posted pics of 2 different silver 550 trucks though.


Good catch dude.

They had both a '10 & '08 for sale.

I posted the wrong before pic.


----------



## theguynextdoor

BlackIrish;1569146 said:


> Good catch dude.
> 
> They had both a '10 & '08 for sale.
> 
> I posted the wrong before pic.


Ha, I was just wondering. I like those silver 550's.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

nice fleet


----------



## BlackIrish

Baby loader going to work.

Plowing out the drive thru while loader scrapes.


----------



## BlackIrish

Huge piles with Shrek


----------



## BlackIrish

Another huge driveway.

Toolcat 5610 with blower .

Backblade is 6 ft wide.


----------



## BlackIrish

I understand having to get the snow off, but a metal tipped shovel ?


----------



## BlackIrish

Rolling tailgate sander stand on the left.

02 GMC 5500 hooklift project, has truck side plow.

Plan is to refurb this winter.


----------



## BlackIrish

Blowing back the piles.

Kubota 8540


----------



## cat320

any more pics of that sander stand?


----------



## BlackIrish

I'll take a few pics of the stand on Monday 
and post them for you.


----------



## cat320

thanks , nice to be able to roll and store on that


----------



## schmol

Wow! Great pics and super nice equipmentThumbs Up how do you like the Deere 244j?


----------



## BlackIrish

Thx everyone for the kind words.



schmol;1571547 said:


> Wow! Great pics and super nice equipmentThumbs Up how do you like the Deere 244j?


For the sites it does it's perfect.

Compact enough to clean out McD drive thrus, yet plows and stacks like a champ.

Works surprisingly well for 59 hp.


----------



## BlackIrish

A very simple stand to hold a F350 tailgate sander.

Different tailgate sander on a swing away on a Jeep.


----------



## cat320

Thanx for the pic , funny something so simple and i never thought of making one like that .


----------



## BlackIrish

Simple design means less to go wrong.


----------



## BlackIrish

Bit of a cold snap going on.

Spit freezes before it hits the ground.

Black truck & rims.

Got salt ?


----------



## ryde307

Interested in the 244j. How would you compare it to a skid? Speed pushing ability? Easy of use? Interested in adding a compact loader next season and have been up and down on yes or no and what size.


----------



## BlackIrish

Obviously bigger than a SS but not a Case 721.
I have a great operator, who owns a 344J himself, so the machine does everything we require.
Plows faster than a SS and pushes more snow.
Have had it a few seasons, bought used, no real issues other than a few bolts and a wiper.
I'm very happy with it. Should have bought something similar, or bigger, years ago.


----------



## LuckyPlower

Nice pics, Having a nice size shop like that is awesome.


----------



## BlackIrish

LuckyPlower;1575858 said:


> Nice pics, Having a nice size shop like that is awesome.


Thxs, wouldn't be able to run my business without it.


----------



## scott3430

Once again awesome shop and equipment! Have you guys up in Ottawa gotten much snow this season so far?


----------



## BlackIrish

Big dumps around xmas were a challenge.
Now we are sitting at 40% total accum from a good heavy season.
Forecast is plowable snow 6 out of the next 11 days.
At least the deep freeze is supposed to end.


----------



## BlackIrish

Didn't give much thought to removing salter platform from hooklift initially.
Of course, we had to and balancing the hind end on a pile of skids is a PITA.

So we used a bit of plasma cutting and mig welding to 
fabricate some manly HD legs for the salter platform.

Much better.


----------



## BlackIrish

Capped and painted the jack legs on the hooklift sander.
Pic is before paint.
Good to go for tonight's fun.


----------



## BlackIrish

Lined up a few tractors last night before we launched.
From left to right.
2 x Landini Alpine 65, Landini Powerfarm 85, 2 x Alpine 65, F350, GMC .


----------



## BlackIrish

This is never a good thing while plowing at 1am.

1 am Mgr swaps vehicles with broken guy, who now continues on his route.
Mgr & mechanic head back to shop, 30 mins away, w terminal vehicle 
as spare parts required are maybe at the shop.
Nope , nothing on the shelf.
Required parts are stripped off another vehicle, installed,
and vehicle heads back to town, 30 mins away.
3am , vehicle resumes plowing.
This was a long fix time only because of the round trip to the shop.
On staff mobile mechanic = priceless.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Nice looking line up. I almost forgot what the white stuff on the ground looks like.


----------



## scott3430

BlackIrish;1580205 said:


> Lined up a few tractors last night before we launched.
> From left to right.
> 2 x Landini Alpine 65, Landini Powerfarm 85, 2 x Alpine 65, F350, GMC .


That's quite a line up you have there, - the GMC looks lonely without a blade on it....:crying:
Unless I'm just missing it from the pic.


----------



## BlackIrish

Hambrick & Co.;1580216 said:


> Nice looking line up. I almost forgot what the white stuff on the ground looks like.


C'mon up for a visit, I'll show you lots of it.


----------



## BlackIrish

scott3430;1580526 said:


> That's quite a line up you have there, - the GMC looks lonely without a blade on it....:crying:
> Unless I'm just missing it from the pic.


Blade is 100% clear poly, hard to see at night and very light.


----------



## BlackIrish

Cursed removal run.
Case had a flat left front in am, pooched water pump in the afternoon
and a few other things.
Service truck to the rescue both times.
Boys will finish removal then take Case back to shop for some love.


----------



## EGLC

Custom box blade on case?? Hard to tell on my cell


----------



## G.Landscape

BlackIrish;1581398 said:


> Blade is 100% clear poly, hard to see at night and very light.


haha, actually had to go back and look at the pic.

Nice fleet!


----------



## schmol

Do you use Tim Ullett for your removal often. He got out of snow removal a couple years ago didn't he?


----------



## BlackIrish

EGLC;1581415 said:


> Custom box blade on case?? Hard to tell on my cell


It is a custom box, works well for cleaning between parked cars and back dragging in general.
You deserve a better cell.


----------



## BlackIrish

G.Landscape;1581437 said:


> haha, actually had to go back and look at the pic.
> 
> Nice fleet!


Lol
Fuel truck that a manager drives around in.


----------



## BlackIrish

schmol;1581452 said:


> Do you use Tim Ullett for your removal often. He got out of snow removal a couple years ago didn't he?


He's back with us since 09.
They run a bunch of my equipment and I 
hire a trio of his. He's basically with us 24/7. 
I'm lucky to have them.
Real nice , hardworking guys.
Never any complaints from his sites.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

BlackIrish;1581396 said:


> C'mon up for a visit, I'll show you lots of it.


We got a dusting last night. I saw snow flying but melting as it hit the ground...... Looked good for a little while.


----------



## BlackIrish

Plowed up 08 F550 diesel 4x4 hooklift.
Great truck but should have gone bigger.


----------



## schmol

As is a bigger spreader or an entirely bigger truck?? That rig looks like an awesome dual purpose rig Thumbs Up


----------



## scott3430

Your 08 F550 is a beast! How do you like it with the box plow?


----------



## schmol

scott3430;1582672 said:


> Your 08 F550 is a beast! How do you like it with the box plow?


Around our area "box" plows are very popular. I'd say they outnumber plows with wings at least 10 to 1 or more. A couple of the biggest truck outfitters in town make them in house and equip tons of plows with them. The add on wings just aren't that popular around this part of Ontario.


----------



## BlackIrish

It is a beast, a battle tank for snow.
Bigger as in able to float tractors & other equipment.
Which would mean much bigger sander.

Box plows on just about everything I own.
Wings on V plows.


----------



## TremblaySNOW

That's funny.....Tim Ullett lives down the road from my parent's, & neighbor to a good friend of mine,

Second is your blue GMC guy with the fuel tank in the back lives down the road from me, 
If I remember correctly he works for maize eavestroughing


----------



## TremblaySNOW

Paul you need this... I know its not a new ford but its bigger lol 
last fall I had a Swap loader installed its rated for 18,000 lb lifting, & 15 ft box 
Waiting to install a Cummins eng in it, right know it has a 7.3 
could use it as is but needs more power, once that's done off to paint


----------



## BlackIrish

TremblaySNOW;1587456 said:


> That's funny.....Tim Ullett lives down the road from my parent's, & neighbor to a good friend of mine,
> 
> Second is your blue GMC guy with the fuel tank in the back lives down the road from me,
> If I remember correctly he works for maize eavestroughing


We are trying to surround you.


----------



## BlackIrish

TremblaySNOW;1587475 said:


> Paul you need this... I know its not a new ford but its bigger lol
> last fall I had a Swap loader installed its rated for 18,000 lb lifting, & 15 ft box
> Waiting to install a Cummins eng in it, right know it has a 7.3
> could use it as is but needs more power, once that's done off to paint


Nice size of truck.
Is that your Coverall/enclosure ?


----------



## TremblaySNOW

Thanks, it will be nice when its all finished fenders, lights, aluminum rims ect....
Coverall is owned by a buddy, owns (Dura-Pave) its 40x120 its huge


----------



## BlackIrish

What are your plans for the truck when you're done ?

Nice size on the Coverall, I think I need double that size.
Any front door ?
I really like all the trees for a windbreak.
Where I want to put mine is a howling wide open windstorm.


----------



## BlackIrish

*Rant Noob learning curve*

Noobs seem to get flamed when they start posting their crazy stories, esp the stubborn ones.
Yet if it wasn't for stubborn and hard headedness most of the flamers wouldn't be here. 
I should have quit years ago when nothing made sense but I toughed it out and things worked out pretty good.
Working like a dog for little to no pay is sometimes a fact of life for many business owners.
Every one of us went thru, and/or are still going thru, a learning curve.
The internet has made it possible to cram the basics of a 10yr learning curve into 3 days.
But remember boys that poor noob you're flaming is you in an 
alternate universe or 20 yrs ago.
So here's my quick success tips in no particular order.
Most of us have summer businesses so........
Are all your summer customers winter ones as well and vice versa for winter customers ?
One or the other has already hired you, getting the other seasons business should be easier than a flat out cold call to a potential customer whom you have had no dealings with.
Then you get into nice steady monthly cash flow, $xxx/month and everything from snow to grass is dealt with. Some people like one constant monthly amount. 
Tight route = priceless.
If equipment is maintained to the tits age has less of a factor in breakdowns. 
I run high mileage Ford work trucks, 97's on up to 09.
Try to stick to a brand for inter changeability of parts. Ford/ Fisher
Never buy new anything. Deals are everywhere.
Area pricing is determined by what the next cheapest guy is willing to do it for.
wether or not you want to do it for that is up to you.
If someone was willing to put u in his equipment for a few hours for anything above $15/ hr you would be farther ahead than subbing for $35/hr w your truck.
My guys , in my equipment, are $16-30/hr, but thats here in the Great White North.
Build a rep for reliability and timelyness in a tight area and the sun will shine.
Outshine the competition and customers will come to you.
Everyone of your properties should be a showcase.
21 + yrs ago I started w a clapped out 86 chev that ate sparkplugs and consumed oil during its 4hr for 5 resi's, spread out to the 4 corners of the city, route and my partner rode along.
I changed a few things lol
I was easily half price roofer 28 yrs ago, mid-high price for last 15 +.
Big surprise, business life and life in general, got better the closer I got to market value for snow and roofing.
It takes money to make money.
Noobs have a chance to learn lots quickly with forums like this one,
wether or not they listen is up to them. 
Peace Out


----------



## TremblaySNOW

BlackIrish;1588940 said:


> What are your plans for the truck when you're done ?
> 
> Nice size on the Coverall, I think I need double that size.
> Any front door ?
> I really like all the trees for a windbreak.
> Where I want to put mine is a howling wide open windstorm.


When the truck is finished it will be twins to my other international, I'll start buying a few bins 10, 15, 20 yds @ 15ft long It will be perfect for my Excavation jobs

No front door on that one, its just for storage, the two other ones aren't show I'll try to get some photos, 50x200 (Shop) & 80x100 (Salt, Sand, Grit)

My mistake the storage coverall is 180ft long

I remember you showing me were your plans were to putting a coverall, you'll have to put pile drivers to hold it down, lol


----------



## TremblaySNOW

I think it would be a good size for you if you look you can see our CAT 928, JD 6430, & 42ft float with 10ft ramps, the height is crazy high all try to get better photos


----------



## snowman4

BlackIrish;1589038 said:


> Noobs seem to get flamed when they start posting their crazy stories, esp the stubborn ones.
> Yet if it wasn't for stubborn and hard headedness most of the flamers wouldn't be here.
> I should have quit years ago when nothing made sense but I toughed it out and things worked out pretty good.
> Working like a dog for little to no pay is sometimes a fact of life for many business owners.
> Every one of us went thru, and/or are still going thru, a learning curve.
> The internet has made it possible to cram the basics of a 10yr learning curve into 3 days.
> But remember boys that poor noob you're flaming is you in an
> alternate universe or 20 yrs ago.
> So here's my quick success tips in no particular order.
> Most of us have summer businesses so........
> Are all your summer customers winter ones as well and vice versa for winter customers ?
> One or the other has already hired you, getting the other seasons business should be easier than a flat out cold call to a potential customer whom you have had no dealings with.
> Then you get into nice steady monthly cash flow, $xxx/month and everything from snow to grass is dealt with. Some people like one constant monthly amount.
> Tight route = priceless.
> If equipment is maintained to the tits age has less of a factor in breakdowns.
> I run high mileage Ford work trucks, 97's on up to 09.
> Try to stick to a brand for inter changeability of parts. Ford/ Fisher
> Never buy new anything. Deals are everywhere.
> Area pricing is determined by what the next cheapest guy is willing to do it for.
> wether or not you want to do it for that is up to you.
> If someone was willing to put u in his equipment for a few hours for anything above $15/ hr you would be farther ahead than subbing for $35/hr w your truck.
> My guys , in my equipment, are $16-30/hr, but thats here in the Great White North.
> Build a rep for reliability and timelyness in a tight area and the sun will shine.
> Outshine the competition and customers will come to you.
> Everyone of your properties should be a showcase.
> 21 + yrs ago I started w a clapped out 86 chev that ate sparkplugs and consumed oil during its 4hr for 5 resi's, spread out to the 4 corners of the city, route and my partner rode along.
> I changed a few things lol
> I was easily half price roofer 28 yrs ago, mid-high price for last 15 +.
> Big surprise, business life and life in general, got better the closer I got to market value for snow and roofing.
> It takes money to make money.
> Noobs have a chance to learn lots quickly with forums like this one,
> wether or not they listen is up to them.
> Peace Out


Thanks for the advice, Paul


----------



## BlackIrish

*$3750 Turbo*

Dealer wanted $3750 for one Turbo.
Ordered two of these for $540 delivered from China.
Yes ordering and delivery was a PITA and took a while but.......
Installed turbo,fixed throttle issue, modified the exhaust, replaced air filters and fixed a minor coolant leak.
Put a bucket on and started stacking.


----------



## BlackIrish

Toolcat needed a good workout to make sure it was good to go.
Decided to get a flatbed that was stored behind the massive snow pile.
Moved tons of snow and came out with our prize.
Machine ran like a champ.


----------



## BlackIrish

*Deer*

While I was out shoveling , because a 2 man shovel team was a no show, in the suburbs on 2/15/13, I noticed the neighbor had decorative deer on his front lawn.
When I was about 16ft away from them and started shoveling they stepped sideways.
I made less noise and they hung out and watched me finish and get into my truck
Ambled away after I fired up the truck and drove off.
Seemed very tame and calm but I wasn't shooting at them either. lol


----------



## BlackIrish

*Hydro*

2/15/13
Narrow laneway between buildings, hydro mast on wall and a SS, not good.
Operator has been servicing property for two years and I've had the site for a long time.
Daytime run, brain fart.
What he was doing so close to the wall I Have No F'ing Idea !!!
Power was cut to the duplex,owner on vacation, Dad doesn't have keys to basement electrical room, temperatures dropping below freezing. 
I'm worried about plumbing freezing and pipes bursting.
Of course to meet current code, hydro meter must be moved from basement to rear of building where it should have been in the first place.
Initial repair costs $5-6K.
2/16/13
Keys got found, different electrician inside early am.
Temps stayed well above freezing inside the building overnight, no water damage.
Panel stays but replacing everything else to main wire feed.
$3K
Better, but still a kick in the nutz.


----------



## BlackIrish

*Another Kijiji Score*

Got it today.
2004 M9000, 3005 hrs, blade & Roberge inverted blower, $20k + a reg blower traded in.
Heck of a spare.
Not new, not mint but tons of hours left in her.


----------



## scott3430

Nice tractor to have as a spare!!!


----------



## Neige

Very good deal Paul, we have 6 of them and they are great. Ours are all 2002, and to date we have not had any repairs to do except for a few wiper motors. Which if yours goes I am sure you will find one in China for 5 bucks LOL. Thumbs Up


----------



## BlackIrish

*Thieves Again*

Not my machine, but this poor guy has a surprise coming.
Saw this yesterday and 36 hrs of snow started this am.
Door is fubar and bucket half off.
Another incompetent thief strikes again.
No tel. number on machine for us to give owner a heads up.


----------



## BlackIrish

*Tractor Clutch*

First tractor clutch I've had to replace.
Ugly.


----------



## BlackIrish

I hope I dont't have to do this often.


----------



## 4wydnr

BlackIrish;1610133 said:


> Not my machine, but this poor guy has a surprise coming.
> Saw this yesterday and 36 hrs of snow started this am.
> Door is fubar and bucket half off.
> Another incompetent thief strikes again.
> No tel. number on machine for us to give owner a heads up.


That sucks! 3 years ago they cost $1200 USD for a door. My dad managed to destroy the entire door while collecting firewood.


----------



## scott3430

Hopefully he has some insurance to cover the damage from the thieves, still sucks tho.

Blackirish - the good thing is you have a nice heated shop to work on the machine! Thumbs Up


----------



## BlackIrish

scott3430;1610195 said:


> Hopefully he has some insurance to cover the damage from the thieves, still sucks tho.
> 
> Blackirish - the good thing is you have a nice heated shop to work on the machine! Thumbs Up


The split tractor is at the dealer, we don't have time to fix ourselves.
Gotta pick your battles.


----------



## BlackIrish

*Wrapping Up*

Stripping 99 gas and switching 99 diesel to dually w service box.


----------



## BlackIrish

Took advantage of nice weather and started bringing equipment back to the shop.


----------



## Burkartsplow

got skid steer ?


----------



## scott3430

Are those all yours?


----------



## BlackIrish

scott3430;1628661 said:


> Are those all yours?


All except 2, have a few more to bring back.


----------



## BlackIrish

Burkartsplow;1628656 said:


> got skid steer ?


Fella drove into my yard while we were bringing stuff back.
He thought I was a Bobcat dealer lol
Tried to sell him something but he wants a tracked machine.


----------



## scott3430

I have to ask.......how many skids you own? Whatever the number - WOW!!


----------



## BlackIrish

scott3430;1628735 said:


> I have to ask.......how many skids you own? Whatever the number - WOW!!


They are tools to get the job done.
I own 9 SS's & 3 Toolcats and winter leased another 2 SS for this past winter.
Thumbs Up


----------



## DeVries

How has the Case machine been?


----------



## A&J Landscaping

Nice operation you have


----------



## BlackIrish

DeVries;1628881 said:


> How has the Case machine been?


Nothing big. One altenator and a TSB, both under warranty.


----------



## BlackIrish

A&J Landscaping;1628894 said:


> Nice operation you have


Thx
28 yrs of hard work is paying off


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I had no idea you had that much stuff. 
I'm a real fan of skid steers. 

Keep up the good work


----------



## havenlax18

Amazing fleet man, awesome sight with those deer also. Sometimes the simple things in life impact you more then other things. Been there with broken skid doors before. Have you ever had one break on one of your machines? Thanks


----------



## BlackIrish

havenlax18;1629004 said:


> Amazing fleet man, awesome sight with those deer also. Sometimes the simple things in life impact you more then other things. Been there with broken skid doors before. Have you ever had one break on one of your machines? Thanks


Never had a door break for no reason, theft, vandalism and driver error have trashed a few.


----------



## snocrete

BlackIrish;1628641 said:


> Took advantage of nice weather and started bringing equipment back to the shop.


Thats quite the army of skids you have...very nice! Is the primary use snow? Do most (all) sit the rest of the yr?


----------



## BlackIrish

Unfortunately they sit but they last forever


----------



## BlackIrish

*Almost All The Marbles*

After years of trying I finally got a " fleet " shot.
Was a boatload of work but it was worth it.
Thx to Tim & Bubba for bringing the big boys.
Heck, even Neige stopped in.
Funniest was watching my guys almost get blown of the roofs with the high winds.
Bubba was the smartest, he stayed on the ground.


----------



## havenlax18

BlackIrish;1629158 said:


> Never had a door break for no reason, theft, vandalism and driver error have trashed a few.


It's a terrible feeling I pray for mine everyday.


----------



## havenlax18

Why are you switching the beds?


----------



## BlackIrish

havenlax18;1629472 said:


> Why are you switching the beds?


We've had issues with the gas truck for years.
We are stripping it, refurbing the service box
and installing everything on the diesel.


----------



## Neige

WOW Black, truly impressive. As always enjoyed chatting with you, you have some great guys working for you, an amazing shop, and well your equipment speaks for itself.:salute:


----------



## BlackIrish

*Valtra Swap*

Swapped a Toolcat for a Valtra 6750.
Did the deal on the Quebec side.
Got to ride the ferry twice.
Old gal happy at her new home.


----------



## scott3430

Love your fleet pics!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Wow! Very nice fleet. Did I count 38 pieces of equipment in the photo?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

BlackIrish;1631187 said:


> Swapped a Toolcat for a Valtra 6750.
> Did the deal on the Quebec side.
> Got to ride the ferry twice.
> Old gal happy at her new home.


I think you did alright with that deal 
Your toolcat was nicely setup but that tractor looks large


----------



## JD Dave

Nice fleet picture!!


----------



## dieselboy01

WOW very nice looking fleet! Good luck with the new tractor! How far will the snow blower on the new tractor throw snow?


----------



## Neige

dieselboy01;1631498 said:


> WOW very nice looking fleet! Good luck with the new tractor! How far will the snow blower on the new tractor throw snow?


That tractor blower is going to blow tons of snow.


----------



## Neige

If he opens the rotating drum he can blow over 100 feet.


----------



## BlackIrish

scott3430;1631250 said:


> Love your fleet pics!


Days of prepping for it, but well worth it. Thxs



Hambrick & Co.;1631453 said:


> Wow! Very nice fleet. Did I count 38 pieces of equipment in the photo?


39



MIDTOWNPC;1631473 said:


> I think you did alright with that deal
> Your toolcat was nicely setup but that tractor looks large


She's def'n big, dwarfs our Kub 8540



JD Dave;1631483 said:


> Nice fleet picture!!


Thxs man.



dieselboy01;1631498 said:


> WOW very nice looking fleet! Good luck with the new tractor! How far will the snow blower on the new tractor throw snow?


Farther than I need lol


----------



## dieselboy01

Neige;1631519 said:


> If he opens the rotating drum he can blow over 100 feet.


That's crazy! I hope he gets a video of that!


----------



## cda817

Impressive fleet! How long have you been in business?


----------



## BlackIrish

cda817;1631940 said:


> Impressive fleet! How long have you been in business?


Thxs
Started in 1985, managed to quadruple the snow side of things over the last 4 seasons.
Go big or go home.


----------



## BlackIrish

Got a bunch of us together and went and burnt some rubber.
Lot's of gremlins, but neither car had seen drag strip in a while.
Not snow related but a lot more fun.


----------



## BlackIrish

I think we have a problem.


----------



## BlackIrish

Bought this service box truck out of far side of Toronto. Had it shipped to me. Stripped the box off the truck and sold the 2wd truck.
Made cabinets where wheels where, relocated air tank and made it hook lift.
Gas powered welder/genie going on platform in front of box.
Going to use the F550 as service truck this season.
Came out real nice.


----------



## durafish

Real good idea. But how you get the truck on the flatbed?


----------



## BlackIrish

Good eyes.
Tilt n load tow truck, sounds sketchy but works great.
Then a ramp gets used on my end at the Case dealer across the street from my shop.


----------



## gallihersnow

I'm still in love with that 550 hook truck! It's an old "Bin There Dump That" truck, right?


----------



## BlackIrish

Exactly. They even delivered.


----------



## BlackIrish

Says it all.
Mid life crisis is gonna be a blast.
And if u don't like tats or anything else I say or Do, keep it to yourself.
I don't need your negativity in my life.
Plz & Thx


----------



## DeVries

hope you don't have any regrets years from now.


----------



## BlackIrish

Roflmao
I'm 50 yrs old going on 28 yrs in business. I'll be dead before I regret anything.
I asked politely about the negativity........


----------



## cet

I have a question for you.
I have been caught many times staring at people tattoo's. Most of the time I'm trying to figure them out or just admire the work. Do you get upset when people stare at yours or do you take it as a complement? I figure you have them to be looked at so you should expect people to look.
I don't have any tattoo's but my wife has 3, she's the rebel.


----------



## ryde307

I have a full sleeve so I like the Tattoos. Not for everyone though.
The real question is who is in the background in the 2nd pic?


----------



## BlackIrish

cet;1644807 said:


> I have a question for you.
> I have been caught many times staring at people tattoo's. Most of the time I'm trying to figure them out or just admire the work. Do you get upset when people stare at yours or do you take it as a complement? I figure you have them to be looked at so you should expect people to look.
> I don't have any tattoo's but my wife has 3, she's the rebel.


Look, stare, complement @ ask questions.
It's all good.


----------



## BlackIrish

ryde307;1644810 said:


> I have a full sleeve so I like the Tattoos. Not for everyone though.
> The real question is who is in the background in the 2nd pic?


That would be Tiff , my very tasty artist.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

at least the left arm is technically a company write off LOL!
Ive never met you but Id say it suits you. Cheers!


----------



## scott3430

Nice tats B.Irish. I have wanted to get one - but cant decide what to do, so still thinking. I love to hear you say no regrets - I try to live the same way!


----------



## BlackIrish

Prepping equipment for this coming season.
Jeeps take a pounding from the salt.
New fenders, bodywork and frame repairs on this one plus a bunch of suspension bits.


----------



## BlackIrish

Trying to sell my baby so I can get a faster one.
Car is registered in Ontario Canada.
Hoping an Ontario dude wants to buy it.
Kijiji Ad ID 527547270


----------



## BlackIrish

*2013 sr175*

Another SS to get the job done.


----------



## BlackIrish

And one of the others with electrical issues


----------



## BlackIrish

My , hopefully, new winter ride. 
Gonna need snow tires and a poly blade lol


----------



## ryde307

Nice car. Love the ZR1s. Did you sell your other vette? I have been thinking of selling my CTS-V and getting something else.


----------



## BlackIrish

Two other Vettes still for sale : (
Don't really want to buy a third before selling the SuperCharged one.
I like the CTS-V's.
Then again what's not to like.


----------



## scott3430

Nice new case skid, and sweet new winter ride....


----------



## BlackIrish

scott3430;1650325 said:


> Nice new case skid, and sweet new winter ride....


New winter ride not a done deal yet.
Wanna buy a Vette ?


----------



## BlackIrish

Latest victim for the snow gods.
Bought it this afternoon.
1997 Jeep 4 cyl, includes a set of new mounted snows, hard top, 5 spd
242k km's
Going to grab a plow of off another 97 TJ that I have which is now a donor jeep.


----------



## Pool&Plow

Looks clean. You mostly use those for the tight residential stuff?


----------



## BlackIrish

Pool&Plow;1650944 said:


> Looks clean. You mostly use those for the tight residential stuff?


They fit where a SS fits, great for recalls.
We put area managers in them.


----------



## nickl7878

thats a sweet f350, could you put up some more pics of that and specifically the toolbox setup you have in the bed?


----------



## BlackIrish

nickl7878;1651022 said:


> thats a sweet f350, could you put up some more pics of that and specifically the toolbox setup you have in the bed?


Lots of truck pics in this thread.
But here are the toolboxes.


----------



## BlackIrish

Shop is always busy prepping and fixing.
Token Attack Shark.


----------



## BlackIrish

Back before I started torturing it.


----------



## nickl7878

thanks, what tires you running?


----------



## BlackIrish

nickl7878;1651342 said:



> thanks, what tires you running?


Summer 20"
Winter 18" snows


----------



## BlackIrish

Latest advertising vehicle.
These sideways pics are driving me nutz.


----------



## Liberty LLC

How much does that cost? I called about a new one on a well traveled road and it was 8k a month


----------



## BlackIrish

For that price I'd be able to buy 2.5 signs.
Different market / country I guess.


----------



## scott3430

Quick question - do you track the marketing results of the billboard? Does it pay to have one, as far as new customers? Or is it more for getting your name/brand out visible? 

Thx,.......I guess that was 3 questions.


----------



## Pool&Plow

Super cool! what rd. is it on? I wanna see it in person!


----------



## BlackIrish

scott3430;1652120 said:


> Quick question - do you track the marketing results of the billboard? Does it pay to have one, as far as new customers? Or is it more for getting your name/brand out visible?
> 
> Thx,.......I guess that was 3 questions.


We track all marketing efforts .
First year for billboards.
A reminder for the renewals
And hopefully lots of new customers.


----------



## BlackIrish

Pool&Plow;1652204 said:


> Super cool! what rd. is it on? I wanna see it in person!


Thx

Trim rd , north of St Joseph


----------



## BlackIrish

Picked up this 03 F 350 today.
Truck side plow equipped, diesel, reg cab long box.
Needs this and that but nothing crazy.
It's getting a tailgate sander put on.


----------



## BlackIrish

Not a flake of snow has fallen and I'm down one jeep.
A guy ran a red light and.......
Broken axle, bent this and that.
What a pain at this time of year.
Other driver at fault, no one injured.


----------



## Pool&Plow

7.3? Badges look like it is. Nice plow truck tymusic


----------



## BlackIrish

Yes, 7.3 with 186km's.
Bulletproof.


----------



## BlackIrish

2003 coming along nicely.


----------



## BlackIrish

Green Jeep, in post #201 ,came very close to being written off and me not being able to buy it back.
Insurance Adjuster was a really cool guy who spent hours on my file.
I basically took less money but I keep the jeep and I get a sizable cheque .
Bought 2 marker lenses for $50, had all the other parts kicking around, fixed the mount and swapped out the rim, used axle & everything else .
I can live with the wrinkled fender, just needs wheel alignment.
My mechanic spent about 5 hours doing it.
Thumbs Up


----------



## durafish

Have a link to the fender flares on the ford? Looks good.


----------



## BlackIrish

Sorry no link, but they came from CAPS.


----------



## scott3430

Its always nice when the insurance adjuster can understand what would be best for you. As long as he can work the numbers out for you and the Ins. company. payup


----------



## BlackIrish

Red Jeep from post #175 ready for this season.
Pics are crap but you get the idea.


----------



## BlackIrish

Older tailgate sander took a dump.
Replaced it with a Boss poly sander.


----------



## BlackIrish

Found a 2010 F150 XL on Kijiji. Has truck side plow and backrack.
Had plow, toolbox and diesel tank at shop.
Ready to go.


----------



## CityGuy

BlackIrish;1723594 said:


> Found a 2010 F150 XL on Kijiji. Has truck side plow and backrack.
> Had plow, toolbox and diesel tank at shop.
> Ready to go.


Nice looking ford. Too bad it's only a half ton.


----------



## scott3430

You going to use the 1/2 ton for drives? Is the dog a guard dog or a garage buddy?


----------



## BlackIrish

Gunner is my personal protection unit.
Half ton a little small for now, but ideal for area supervisor.
Perfect size for summer estimating, besides I have lots of 350's if needed.


----------



## Neige

Nice find as usual, hey Paul give me a call, I lost your cell phone number when my last phone crashed.


----------



## snowkingnh

hey blackirish, really enjoy seeing all your equipment and how successful you are. what is your key to success?


----------



## BlackIrish

snowkingnh;1730812 said:


> hey blackirish, really enjoy seeing all your equipment and how successful you are. what is your key to success?


Well, I guess OCD has its benefits.
Work like a dog and never say die.


----------



## cat320

BlackIrish;1723590 said:


> Older tailgate sander took a dump.
> Replaced it with a Boss poly sander.


Is that the chain or auger model?


----------



## BlackIrish

cat320;1732209 said:


> Is that the chain or auger model?


Chain for this one.


----------



## cat320

have you used the sander yet? if so does it perform well?


----------



## alldayrj

Our vbx was great at first but lately nothing but jam and overheat error messages. Even after fixing bosses screwup on the wrong weight oil. How has yours been holding up


----------



## BlackIrish

alldayrj;1732330 said:


> Our vbx was great at first but lately nothing but jam and overheat error messages. Even after fixing bosses screwup on the wrong weight oil. How has yours been holding up


No issues so far but have only been using it for a week lol


----------



## PTSolutions

We have been looking at the VBX (wish they did poly doors instead of tarp) auger model. What issues have you encountered? If you want to make a separate thread I understand. Where does the oil go?? gearbox for the drag chain?

Knock on wood, our shpe2000 has been trouble free for the last 3 years.


----------



## BlackIrish

Nice dry ice effect.
Freaking cold.


----------



## BlackIrish

Nothing like lots of wind and fluffy snow.


----------



## WIPensFan

I experienced that last night as well...Good Times!


----------



## scott3430

Yep, me too. 6" of light fluff and crazy wind!


----------



## BlackIrish

Latest kijiji find.
2003 F350 2wd 7.3 6 spd 252km
Dirt cheap & doesn't need much.
Nice deer & bird modified front end.
Sander for the winter, daily work truck in the summer.


----------



## BlackIrish

Inline heater shorted out, caused a small fire.
Took out 6 lines. Fixed and ready to go for this weekend.


----------



## BlackIrish

Random shop shots.


----------



## BlackIrish

And two more


----------



## TJ'S Property

Sick operation man!


----------



## scott3430

Do you have a floor drain in your shop? Looks like a lot of squigy time.


----------



## BlackIrish

Shop was built by others, no drains in my area.
A drain is on the project list cause it's a serious pain.


----------



## DeVries

How have the Landini's been for you?


----------



## BlackIrish

TJ'S Property;1743088 said:


> Sick operation man!


Thanks man



DeVries;1743204 said:


> How have the Landini's been for you?


They've been ok, no worse than the Kubota's, just different issues.


----------



## BlackIrish

Snow Dump getting full.


----------



## ryde307

BlackIrish;1763510 said:


> Snow Dump getting full.


Damn I would say so. What does that look like from 100ft back. Do you do a lot of hauling from your own sites or others as well?


----------



## BlackIrish

Not my snow dump , just one of the four I use.
I only haul from my sites with 3-4 tri axles and 2 loaders.


----------



## NLS1

Great thread! Tell me more about the toolcats that you have and the good and bad, and that 244 Deere and the good and bad, if you will. 

Interested to know your thoughts. 

Thanks
Dan


----------



## BlackIrish

NLS1;1767273 said:


> Great thread! Tell me more about the toolcats that you have and the good and bad, and that 244 Deere and the good and bad, if you will.
> 
> Interested to know your thoughts.
> 
> Thanks
> Dan


In the past I had 4 toolcats, wanted the road speed, found that the right driver was critical, to many sensors which blew regularly, sold two oldest, kept '08 & '10 which have been problem free this year.
Love the 244J and its been issue free.


----------



## NLS1

BlackIrish;1767848 said:


> In the past I had 4 toolcats, wanted the road speed, found that the right driver was critical, to many sensors which blew regularly, sold two oldest, kept '08 & '10 which have been problem free this year.
> Love the 244J and its been issue free.


Thank you, good to know.

Would you think a toolcat would handle a 10' kage? Certainly the 244 would, and might be overkill on a 10'. I have a 10' kage I thought might be better on something with a little better traction next year.

Again, impressive fleet!

Dan


----------



## jbutch83

NLS1;1768585 said:


> Thank you, good to know.
> 
> Would you think a toolcat would handle a 10' kage? Certainly the 244 would, and might be overkill on a 10'. I have a 10' kage I thought might be better on something with a little better traction next year.
> 
> Again, impressive fleet!
> 
> Dan


We run 10 foot arctics on tool cats. They will push a lot of snow.


----------



## BlackIrish

Toolcats are sought by many. 
My '08 was stolen last Sunday. 
1000 hrs on it plus blower and back blade.
Last 3 digits of ser # 729.


----------



## scott3430

Sorry to hear the bad news of your stolen toolcat.

I hope it gets found undamaged and returned to you asap.


----------



## BlackIrish

One day to late but hey........
Yup , spring best come soon....


----------



## BlackIrish

My new winter bomber.
2008 ex cop car with a Hemi. A blast to drive !


----------



## scott3430

Nice-what kind of power does it have?


----------



## BlackIrish

Hemi all the way !!


----------



## BlackIrish

Got first of a few new Kubota L6060 for this season tymusic


----------



## Mr.Markus

Great...that makes me want to utilize my tractor more for snow...

How much is the upgrade to Nokian tires?


----------



## BlackIrish

About $1900 per tractor


----------



## Neige

Very very nice, great price on the Nokians.Thumbs Up


----------



## CAT 245ME

BlackIrish;2053738 said:


> About $1900 per tractor


Wow, and that's Canadian I'm guessing. I've been thinking of pricing a set for my JD 6105D.


----------



## DieselSlug

Great pics!


----------



## BlackIrish

Two more L6060's got delivered.


----------



## BlackIrish

A couple of new Case SS for this season.


----------



## CAT 245ME

BlackIrish;2056215 said:


> Two more L6060's got delivered.


How much extra for the back drag blade on the Normands without the hydrolics? I'm kinda thinking of adding one like yours with the chains.


----------



## BlackIrish

CAT 245ME;2056448 said:


> How much extra for the back drag blade on the Normands without the hydrolics? I'm kinda thinking of adding one like yours with the chains.


I never asked for that breakdown.


----------



## JD Dave

Looking good.


----------



## BlackIrish

New to me, 2015 570 MXT, 700 hours, snow gate not in pic


----------



## SnoFarmer

Nice,


----------



## FredG

Nice piece, Hard to hurt a Case.


----------



## TremblaySNOW

She's a beauty buddy


----------



## BlackIrish

5740 with front blower & rear box.


----------



## BlackIrish

Blew a 6.4 , taking the opportunity to clean up engine bay.
New remanufactured 6.4 gets delivered tomorrow.


----------



## BlackIrish

Getting there. Handy Bobcat engine hoist.


----------



## FredG

BlackIrish said:


> Getting there. Handy Bobcat engine hoist.
> 
> View attachment 166191


Very handy, Thumbs Up


----------



## BlackIrish

New shoes for the 244J , Thxs Richard Johnston for the custom rims.
11-22.5


----------



## DieselSlug

What ended up going on the 6.4L? I had an 09 but it had the 5.4L and was a dog. Always wished I got a 6.4L. But its hard to help yourself when a rust free truck is placed in front of you.


----------



## BlackIrish

I had bought a reman from Enginetech Machining out of Edmonton, big mistake. I had upgraded the heads and ARP on the reman. Heads leaked once it was installed. Had to pony up coin to get a replacement sent out asap instead of them waiting to receive original reman that they sent me and troubleshooting it. Still waiting to be paid for re/re of their original reman unit. 

Would not reccommend them nor would I ever use them again.

Truck is back on the road with the 2nd reman unit, no ARP, which they said was the cause of the leak when combined with the Fire ring heads.
BAD bad bad experience !!


----------



## S-205

That really sucks about the reman 6.4, would have been nice to have the ARP studs for peace of mind. Nice job! Get more pics of work this year.


----------



## BlackIrish

One of 8 buildings, 4 acres of asphalt.


----------



## BlackIrish

Turning out to be quite the winter season.


----------



## BlackIrish

Decorative metal work thanks to salter.
Cut it out with torch , installed new chain.
Fun holiday job.


----------



## BlackIrish

Frame broke on 08 F350 
Still have to plate both sides of frame.
Of course truck has a salter and we are getting lots of freezing rain.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Don't let justJeff or dieselss see or hear that....


----------



## WIPensFan

BlackIrish said:


> Turning out to be quite the winter season.
> View attachment 169516
> View attachment 169517


Poor little tree...never had a chance.
Should have never been planted there, I see that's where you need to stack.
Cool pics, too bad about the broken frame, you guys fixed it up nice though.Thumbs Up


----------



## Mr.Markus

What size pusher do you have on the Case?


----------



## BlackIrish

Big lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hahahaha

Ha!


----------



## BlackIrish

Frame on 08 coming along nicely, plated bolted and welded,might have it to plow tomorrow.


----------



## BlackIrish

Broke frame on 03 F350 clean in half , drivers side behind the wheel.
Welded, plated and bolted. Getting quicker at this.


----------



## BlackIrish

Dragging a 2 year old tractor to the dealer, still under warranty & to many codes.


----------



## DieselSlug

Wow, did you actually feel it crack?! Where you stacking or anything when it did?


----------



## BlackIrish

DieselSlug said:


> Wow, did you actually feel it crack?! Where you stacking or anything when it did?


I wasn't driving but yes they felt it snap.
03 was clean snap, 08 cracked 2/3 ish.
Both worked overnight , no issues.
Just pushing ,have loaders to stack.


----------



## BlackIrish

Blowing back frozen snowbanks with little 5740.


----------



## BlackIrish

What a season.
Carnage


----------



## BlackIrish

Feeding the blower.


----------



## BlackIrish

Rain days are snow days.
Prepping for upcoming season


----------



## FredG

BlackIrish said:


> Rain days are snow days.
> Prepping for upcoming season
> View attachment 172538


Yes sir plenty of rain days this start of the season.


----------



## iceyman

Nice operation.. good snow year eh?


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Nice operation.. good snow year eh?


Can you imagine that much snow down here. This state would be shut down for weeks.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Can you imagine that much snow down here. This state would be shut down for weeks.


But old mrs johnson will have somewhere to go right as it stops snowing.


----------



## FredG

iceyman said:


> But old mrs johnson will have somewhere to go right as it stops snowing.


Funny isn't it, The news is telling them to stay home, Nobody is working, During a small storm nobody goes no where. Bam we get a blizzard they all have to get out.


----------



## BlackIrish

Day after storm ,always stuff to fix.
From left : new case getting LED flashers, kubota getting new PTO output shaft, salter getting tweaked and jeep on rack getting exhaust, dog supervising.


----------



## Philbilly2

Good thing the the dog is there to supervise...


----------



## Liberty LLC

Love your protection. Can't bring mine anywhere he is waaaaaaay too protective! Got pulled over ince had to get out. Had the window cracked when he approached told him it's for your protection asked if I could get out fastest I ever heard a yes!


----------



## BlackIrish

Liberty LLC said:


> Love your protection. Can't bring mine anywhere he is waaaaaaay too protective! Got pulled over ince had to get out. Had the window cracked when he approached told him it's for your protection asked if I could get out fastest I ever heard a yes!


I hear ya , anyone shakes my hand Gunner gets very excited. 
No one will steal my truck with him in it.


----------



## BlackIrish

Seems like non stop events this season, always something to fix.
Can only fit 1/7 th - 1/5 of snow fleet inside at same time.


----------



## BlackIrish

Added another 244J to the fleet , new HLA for it on its way.


----------



## BlackIrish

Beyond ridiculous that we have to lift the cab to swap out turbo up pipes.


----------



## S-205

You do any other work when the cab is off?


----------



## BlackIrish

S-205 said:


> You do any other work when the cab is off?


Swapped out weeping water pump at same time.


----------



## BlackIrish

Day after the storm.


----------



## S-205

How's things looking for this season?


----------

